# corkscrew arrow flight



## grayzeee (Jul 28, 2011)

hi all
the other day , i went and shot a load of arrows at the range , re adjusting my pins
i found i was getting a few arrows coming out with a real corkscrew flight. (not the same arrow)
i was also experiencing the string touching my forearm on the odd occasion where the armguard should be. 
i think my grip was changing everso slightly.
what would the likely cause be?
also using the winn free flight release , but starting to wonder about it. the glove interferes with the feel of my anchor point a bit. 
cheers


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like you may be pushing with your bow arm.Does your bow jump out to the right [if your a right hander].


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

your torqueing the bow with your hand. I'm guessing your grip style is bad and your draw length might be just a little too long. measure your arm span finger tip to tip without stretching. Divide that by 2.5 and see how that stacks up with your bows draw length.


----------



## grayzeee (Jul 28, 2011)

draw length is good. re checked today.
i think i was torqueing a bit due to pushing fingers out.
fletchings are just skiffing the riser on those torqued shots too , because they're quite high profile
i could well have been pushing my bow arm out. i'd heard that pete guy from pse , say on his dvd that you should be pushing forward with your arm. is this bad??


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the push method takes alot of practice and needs to be perfect .I prefer to just hold and have bone on bone contact.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

are all the arrows the same???all the nocks indexed the same??? im guessing this is whats up..


----------

